# Putting together first workshop space



## azk404 (27 Dec 2020)

Hello, first time poster here and I’m looking for as many possible tips/suggestions on putting together my first proper workshop space. I have acquired my first home and thankfully I have found somewhere with a decent enough (for my city at least) sized garage. Once we’re in I plan to start building it up over the next few years into a wood workshop, with a bit of motorbike (basic though) building on the side as well.

The garage is 20.3’ x 8.10’ (about 160 square feet) with the door on one of long sides.

I will likely build everything on wheels so things can move out and around when needed I.e. the table saw bench when cutting bigger sheet material.

One thing that I am not sure about is the right size for the table saw bench and also where the saw should be positioned on the bench, I.e more space on the left or right, how wide and deep it should be etc. I will be buying a new saw when I do the build and I am wondering wether I should get a contractors saw such as the Dewalt dwe7485 for example or a cabinet saw of similar price or slightly more expense. I don’t really need mobility for site work and I don't mind spending a bit more for a decent enough table saw bench such as the iTech or Charwood line available in the UK, although they seem to have mixed reviews. Under 1k but close to 800 would be best. Or is it best to start with a decent DeWalt contractors saw and build my own bench to start with.

Ive attached the rough layout of what I think might be good but would love to hear some great suggestions, ideas or anything people might have


----------



## Jameshow (27 Dec 2020)

Depends on what work your trying to do??? 

But with the layout you have drawn I'm presuming on serious woodworking. 

Therefore a serious table saw would be a better purchase than the DeWalt added to which you won't need to build a cabinet for it. 

Nice layout btw!! 

Cheers James


----------



## Jelly (27 Dec 2020)

You may already have plans to do this, but I'd strongly advise you to dry-line and insulate the garage before you start building your workshop in earnest.

It adds a significant comfort factor, but more importantly it helps you to maintain the temperature above the dew point and protect your tools, equipment and materials from condensation and moisture (which will cause rust, electrical issues and warping of timber).

I had two unheated uninsulated garage workshops in rented houses, and eventually gave up trying to fight rust out there, stored my small tools in the house and coated my machines in packing grease and put them in storage.

Consequently when I moved into my house with extended length single car garage, the first task was to epoxy-coat the floor, then move bench and racking in, replace the up-and-over door with wooden one in a weathertight frame, and dry line it with acoustic insulation and OSB for soundproofing (good walls make good neighbors) and thermal performance... Total cost about £1500 all in including doors (built myself from redwood).



*Edit:*
On the table saw (and other machines) If it's a permanent workshop in a house you expect to remain in, don't go for new machines, buy secondhand on eBay / Gumtree / machineseeker / etc.

You routinely see professional quality tools in serviceable condition from the likes of Wadkin, Robinson, Sagar and Dominion selling for a fraction of the price of a new "pro-sumer" import.

Better performance for less money is a no brainer for me.


----------



## Cabinetman (27 Dec 2020)

As jelly said about insulation, I haven’t used or know much about the Charnwood so, as you stand at the saw the fence should be to the right of the blade and be able to move up to 2 feet away from it if possible – not easy but you can with a friend cut down full sheets this way. 


I’m not sure I would build my saw into a table, but certainly I would have a table on wheels for laying out on, glueing and assembling on and at a pinch use it as an extension of your tablesaw to support wood as you cut it. It’s handy to either have this table the same height as your saw bench or your workbench. This is my small one with a lift up flap to save on space in the workshop. It looks ungainly but it does work well. Ian


----------



## azk404 (28 Dec 2020)

Thanks for the info guys



> Depends on what work your trying to do???


 - I definitely would like to get to a stage where I can make a bit of a side hustle, as well as just enjoy the hobby, so yes it would be geared towards getting it to a serious-ish level of furniture making and home improvements. But as for the table saw the first choice needs to be under 1k, preferably less for the first few years of use.

I'm keeping a look out for used table saws but sometimes buying used brands that I am not so sure about if difficult to gauge. Cheers for Machineseeker though looks like that could be useful 


Yes, 100% will be insulating, and probably will be doing this myself so il be watching all those youtube videos till the move in day. Hopefully I don't loose to much space on the sides as its already feeling a little narrow. Didn't think about the rust issues so thats good to know that it need to bee take seriously. Makes sense.

Did you insulate the floor as well or just use the Epoxy? I was thinking I could just use a Epoxy deep penetrating primer then a Expoy layer on top of that then work on the sides, roof, doors and any other gaps.

Wheels, flip tops and flip up workspaces when I need them will probably be key won't it otherwise depending on the project it might start to feel a little cramped in there.

Cheers already some new things to think about


----------



## Fidget (28 Dec 2020)

azk404 said:


> ...One thing that I am not sure about is the right size for the table saw bench and also where the saw should be positioned on the bench, I.e more space on the left or right, how wide and deep it should be etc...


'You're not sure about...' because you're not standing in your workshop with the saw in front of you when it will become obvious and you can make it to suit.
Planning things is good but you get hung up on trying to plan when you should be doing!
Don't worry about it yet is what I'm trying to say. haha!


----------



## Jelly (28 Dec 2020)

azk404 said:


> Did you insulate the floor as well or just use the Epoxy? I was thinking I could just use a Epoxy deep penetrating primer then a Expoy layer on top of that then work on the sides, roof, doors and any other gaps.



I intend to put some very heavy objects in my garage, so didn't insulate the floor straight off, if you look at my post history you'll see another thread where people are helping me work out how I could, but the result is that for my specific needs it's likely uneconomical compared to the walls/roof.

If I wasnt planning to put extremely heavy things in there I probably insulate for added comfort as much as anything.


I went in immediately after collecting the keys and did the floor so it was cured ready for me moving my stuff in...

Used two coats of a one-pack solvent based epoxy primer-sealer which dries to recoatable in about 3 hours, then a coat of polyaspartic 2-pack floor paint (mine was free from a friend who had over ordered and didn't want to have to pay to dispose of the excess, but there are companies on eBay selling 25l cans of paint for ridiculously cheap for effectively the same reason).

The primer goes on well, but the two pack doesn't have a long pot life (still takes a day or so to cure, but you *do not* have much time to get it down), so I'd highly recommend having multiple large floor rollers (cheap as chips from Toolstation/Screwfix) and people to get it down and spread quickly.


----------

